

Andrew Wyeth, Revered and Ridiculed Artist, Dies - wyday
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/17/arts/design/17wyeth.html?_r=1&hp

======
wyday
I know this isn't the typical hackers news item, but I think some of you have
interest in art.

